

The Ultimate Flying Machine: Sexy as a Sports Car, Portable as a Jet Ski - pfedor
http://www.wired.com/cars/futuretransport/magazine/17-01/mf_icon_air

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Very nice, but in my opinion, nothing beats the cri-cri.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CriCri>

<http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TDmnjwbJrVM>

It's genuine - I've seen one fly. It's enough to make me think seriously about
losing some weight and learning to fly.

